# Drunk Picture thread



## 3053

.


----------



## Jamie.Ether




----------



## Autumn Raven




----------



## Extraverted Delusion

This picture is at least 5 years old and my oh my have I changed physically.


----------



## Lloydy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Me pissed still at home after a party. My bed was so close - oh well nearly made it.


----------



## Figure

Can't believe I'm posting this. At least it happens only on rare occasion.


----------



## cynthiareza

I was really excited we finished the bottle!!

But then I was feeling pretty buzzed!!






I think I was going for sexy...but I just look like a jack-ass!! LMAO


----------



## Agent Blackout

Not posting one of me, but I can give you an idea... Haha


----------



## Eerie

Does insanely hungover not sure if still drunk or not count?


----------



## cityofcircuits

Ummmm, these photo's are already in an album in my profile, but yeah....i was drunk when these were taken.....


----------



## mushr00m

One word, two syllables - Hideous!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## fae.mouse

These are both sort of old, and different nights. I had bleached my hair and it was growing out from a really short cut.


----------



## nádej

I posted a picture and regretted it the instant I did. Oops.

Suffice to say I came across an old picture today and my eyes are the drunkest of all drunk eyes.


----------



## NingenExp

I don't know if people take me photos when I am drunk, I never get to see them again in my life

Edit: Thanks guys, I want to get drunk now


----------



## mpobrien

My friend got a few good shots of me at his party, particularly this one:









Alcohol brings out the annoying duck face girl in me, what can I say!

I'm pretty sure I was above the legal drinking age for this picture...... in Europe.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

cynthiareza said:


> View attachment 34261
> I was really excited we finished the bottle!!
> 
> But then I was feeling pretty buzzed!!
> View attachment 34262
> I think I was going for sexy...but I just look like a jack-ass!! LMAO


Where are your eyebrows


----------



## Wellsy

Yup, I can get pretty loose and pale naked 
I'm really not much of a partyer but when I do I get wild.


----------



## Rube

I don't mean to ruin everyone's fun, but isn't it a little dangerous to post pictures like these online? Employers frequently check their employees facebook pages and fire them for having fun in their free time, so if someone's boss saw them posting drunk pics on PerC they might do the same thing.


----------



## 3053

d


----------



## Poptart

Yeah.... not posting my face. But have a pic of me drinking alone.  Story of my life.


----------



## 7rr7s

Damn, this thread has made me realize one thing. I REALLY NEED TO PARTY WITH YOU GUYS SOMETIME! YOU ALL LOOK FUN AS HELL!!! When I get my computer fixed, I will add some glorious drunk moments to this thread, so stay tuned. Damn, you guys are awesome. Stay thirsty my friends!!! :crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## viva

I'm beautiful, it's true


----------



## Calvaire

Aparently I was trying to be sexy....I was also very very very drunk :X


















I like to get my drink on,even during a photo screw trying to smile at the camera 









This may or may not have been taken in a gas station bathroom...


----------



## Weeds32

Good times. Haha.


----------



## pinkrasputin

I'm the brunette in the pink. Okay, I reunited with a high school friend. We drank over good times and then this happened. Lol. What a mess.


----------



## Kormoran

Just like Facebook, this, haha!


----------



## gwennylou

the flushed cheeks and the barely there top= me drunk off my ass... (I'm the one on the right).


----------



## Eerie

@Eerie, the accidental drunk. :tongue:


----------



## Fallen_Angel

gwennylou said:


> the flushed cheeks and the barely there top= me drunk off my ass... (I'm the one on the right).
> 
> View attachment 41323


I have that same shirt!


----------



## Deanna

Alright, I'm in!!

This was taken in Vegas after a bunch of us went to a thrift store to find really bad vegas clothes. That bronze purse holds a lot of beers. I'm the girl.


----------



## DomNapoleon

LOL Pictures of my friend 2w3>9w8>6w7 SO/Sx ENFP friend. She looks terrific drunk (ps: pictures took by myself ahah) 







​


----------



## Eerie




----------



## SA1988

Drunk photos = ego narcissism


----------



## petite libellule

There is NO WAY I would put a pick of myself drunk.
(not that there's anything wrong w/ it)

SO -> I thank you all for the entertainment 

Please Accept A Token Of My Gratitude ...

*A DRUNK BABY
*


----------



## Vaan

I'm pretty sure I was drunk here, we decided to do a hostage scene after trying to play COD heavily wasted - about 2 years ago :3











A bit tipsy before a WTSS shoot 











Extremely drunk at a party at my mate's place











you get the picture (I fell asleep in a pool in that later though >_>)











this pool behind my mate to be exact 











And this is all i'm willing to show


----------



## 7rr7s

I figured I'd finally post these, just in time to get you pumped for the weekend! 

The first two, are when my band played a show and naturally I went full on rockstar mode and got trashed backstage. DUHHH! The night clearly favored me. 

The third one is what happens when you play beer pong with Camo Black Ice. FYI you should NEVER do that unless you want a VERY competitive game, and plan on not remembering the last half of the evening! Clearly I was in full on Jersey Shore mode in that picture. XD

The fourth one is an artsy shot my friend took of our table outside of a club a few summers ago. Yeah that's me in the left hand corner, and pretty sure that's my empty glass too.

The last one was when my and my friend decided it'd be a good idea to split a bottle of gin and go to an afterhours warehouse party in the city. Look at the dedication on that face! Party time indeed!!! CRAZY TIMES!!! :crazy:










































And now, the ultimate question: WHO'S DOWN TO GET DOWN AND PARTY WITH ME!?!?!?
:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## cityofcircuits

@KindOfBlue06

Love those photo's especially the caption idea lol. 

Who's down to party with you??????

I am fo'sho'.:crazy:


----------



## 7rr7s

@cityofcircuits CABS HERE!!! XD Time to party hard bro! I got the first round, but I call dibs on any brunettes we see  Also, I got your back in a fight, and don't worry, I allready made cool with the bartenders so they won't pour us any weak ass drinks!!! Hope you don't have to work the next day, because that's when round 2 begins!!! :crazy:


----------



## cityofcircuits

@KindOfBlue06

Dude, where have you been my whole life? jk.
seriously....

Ok, first off, I already called dibs on brunettes.......somehow....in another thread....

the point is.....i call dibs on any cute girl lol:tongue: 

You probably won't have to worry about a fight cuz....i'm not really a fighter, more of a lover lol. :crazy: 
I aint'(not a word ik) worried about some dudes when I go out, but if they mess with me, I'm glad you got my back....

TOP SHELF SON!!!!! If we went to a bar/club where I know the bartenders, they'd probably drop some X in the drink lol. maybe.....

Whether I'm supposed to work or not is irrelevent when we go out, I won't be there the next day  or something...lol

Round 2 might actually start the next day, true, but we might be starting the next day in different places haha :wink:

Question remains:


----------



## Ntuitive

Lol.


----------



## 3053

h


----------



## 3053

l


----------



## Destiny Lund

1.) New Years
2.) Our friend's house
3.) Our best friend's 21st B-Day party
4.) Another 1 from our bff's B-Day party
5.) Me I guess trying to eat my best friend's brains during mine & my husband's 21st B-Day party. 
LOL


----------



## Macona

This is a really old one. I'm on the right. 










I have no memory of what happend....


----------



## Dissonance

On my way to drunk, anyway.


----------



## Agent Washintub

I apparently only get drunk while wearing that shirt.... Seriously. First one is from Christmas of '10, second is from January '12 and the last one was from last month. And when I got drunk this past Saturday... I was wearing that shirt.


----------



## alyssa_

Free cooler!









Bull ridin'









Far left








Looks tame, but I had 10 drinks in two hours, made out with some random dude and passed out on the lawn afterward, haha. *facepalm*


----------



## vikingbitch




----------



## Ironweaver

Both of these are ancient.


----------



## alyssa_

Long Beach Zombie Walk!


















In case you're wondering, yes, I did fall out of the tree right after this picture. XD


----------



## WhiteTulips




----------



## bsrk1




----------



## 3053

n


----------



## Hollow Man

Drunk guy on the side (background) = me. Too bad too not to be with the pretty lady. Not sure if I was aware of this photo shot or not at the time of the camera shoot.


----------



## NT the DC

Buncha lushes and rummies in here


----------



## bombsaway

(In the middle with the hat - it's not mine which is why it's way too big)​






LIVE LONG AND PROSPER
(I'm the blonde / white haired one)​


----------



## Robert Girghescu




----------



## Audrey

Drunk darts is the best way to play darts! With my guy friend, an INFP.


----------



## LittleHawk




----------



## geezuschrist




----------



## Wellsy

NYE I got pretty drunk and pulled lotsa sillay faces m'kay

I cropped other folks out, but all these photos were group shots. THe one with my tongue out is my favourite, I didn't know I could pull such a face.


----------



## Happy about Nothing.

From left: INTP, ENFJ, ESTX?, ISTJ?













ESTX?, ENFJ







ENFJ







From left: IXFJ?, ESFJ, ENFJ, The one that has me in a choke-hold is an ENTJ and the one that is exhibiting a rare (probably drunk) smile is an INTJ.


----------



## Vianna

This is just so great  ... It was a party at my flat and we took this photo in my room, when we all were freaking drunk  . From left: My ESTP boyfriend, ENFP, Me (ENFP), INFP, the girl infron of alll other is my best friend ENFJ  , the quy just behind her is ESFP and the two girls are ESFP and ESFJ
http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/255429_469398819746943_993628600_n.jpg

The morning after: http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/558542_3828090056292_55890403_n.jpg    OMF My friend would kill me for posting this one, hope noone of them have an account on this site   

And this is the great one, party in flat summer 2011 it was so EPIC!
View attachment 59016
from the left: ISFP, ESFP, ISTP, ENFP, ISFP, ISTP, INFJ, INFP, INFP, and we three infron: My best ENFJ friends (again doing something totaly else, than what others do  ) , me (ENFP), ESFJ


----------



## Nicko

Awesome thread, love it!















The pictures are alittle over a year old, only pictures I've got where I'm alone in the pictureframe. I don't post pictures of others unless they want me to:3
The one on the right was taken a few hours before the one on the left.. and the one on the left was taken directly after 6hours of sitting in that jacuuzi drinking beer, whiskey and smoking maryjane..
Fell of that damn sled 3 times at speeds between 80-90km/h god bless soft snow :3

When it was my buddy's turn to try I was riding shotgun trying to record it on my cellphone while sitting in the window.. We drove through this curve in the road and my buddy didn't manage to make the sled turn so all I could hear was "GOD DAMN IT!!!" as I see him go flying straight off the road hahahahhaha that shit was priceless x'D


----------



## Death Persuades

Hah... These are so pathetic XD


----------



## 3053

h


----------



## Admiral Ackbar Cereal

Old picture from some party I dont really remember.








a friend just toke the perfect photo. I am the one on the left.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Finally I'll bite. I had been drinking a lot of pernod that day.


----------



## geekofalltrades

This one I can't actually remember being taken.


----------



## DiamondDays

found an old one


----------



## uglyman

Fell down those stairs, over my friend. 
That must have hurt. _Surely_.


----------



## quixoticcrush

My ESFP friend and I in New Orleans: Can you tell who is who?


----------



## datMBTIguy

ISTJ, ESFJ, ENFP(?)











ENFP, ISTJ, some chick I don't even know but would probably have tabbed as ISFP?


----------



## Bricolage

geekofalltrades said:


> This one I can't actually remember being taken.


Woah! The famed enneagram six six pack in the foreground. :happy:


----------



## lizzyxo

and that's what happens when you leave me drunk, in a room alone with someone elses webcam.......


----------



## LABrown90

lizzyxo said:


> View attachment 67659
> View attachment 67660
> 
> 
> 
> and that's what happens when you leave me drunk, in a room alone with someone elses webcam.......


First one made me laugh! 

I plan on getting wasted on a super awesome party bus this weekend, so... I'm thinking about getting a few drunk photos, and posting one or two haha. I like this thread.

Edit: I found one









So delicious!


----------



## Diphenhydramine

LABrown90 said:


> First one made me laugh!
> 
> I plan on getting wasted on a super awesome party bus this weekend, so... I'm thinking about getting a few drunk photos, and posting one or two haha. I like this thread.
> 
> Edit: I found one
> 
> View attachment 68098
> 
> 
> So delicious!


 WOW, what is_ that_?!


----------



## LABrown90

Diphenhydramine said:


> WOW, what is_ that_?!


It's a Dogfish Head double imperial stout. It's 9.00% and so so soooooo good.


----------



## Macona

LABrown90 said:


> It's a Dogfish Head double imperial stout. It's 9.00% and so so soooooo good.


Is that 9% in ABV or proof?


----------



## LABrown90

macona said:


> is that 9% in abv or proof?


abv

http://www.dogfish.com/brews-spirits/the-brews/occassional-rarities/bitches-brew.htm


----------



## SteveJackson

lol, drunk fellas


----------



## B00Bz

I drank it all! ​just kidding!


----------



## OberonHuxley

When I drink even one mm of beer I go straight to the bathroom and bazooka tooth that ish.


----------



## Sir Monocle

This one is from like 5 years ago.... I am the guy at the bottom with the black shirt XD



Relax guyyyyssss. I was just trying to look scary for Halloween. This was like 2 or 3 years ago. XD More like 4. It has the date. hahahha


----------



## B00Bz

lmao the guy with the glasses!


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> lmao the guy with the glasses!


The one at the very front? XD

hahahaha, that guy is my brother. He is always making weird faces. XP


----------



## Sir Monocle

@B00Bz, check this one out:

I was trying to make a weird face too, but to no avail. XD

My brother doesn't even try. hahahaha


----------



## B00Bz

I wish I could do that, every time I try to make a funny face it comes off looking like I have severely diminished mental capacity


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> I wish I could do that, every time I try to make a funny face it comes off looking like I have severely diminished mental capacity


hahaha, well isn't that how some of them are supposed to look? XP

I look pretty retarded in most of the ones I try to take looking funny. 

You should put one on... Now I got all curious.


----------



## B00Bz

I should have some good material after wed night lol


----------



## FakeLefty

I was quite drunk on Friday, pretty much wobbling back to my room. No one bothered to take a photo though. XD


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> I should have some good material after wed night lol


Why? What's going on Wednesday night? Is it something good? ......... and why have I not been invited? XD hahaha, just kidding. Hope you get some good pictures! XP


----------



## Sir Monocle

FakeLefty said:


> I was quite drunk on Friday, pretty much wobbling back to my room. No one bothered to take a photo though. XD


Yeah, happens to me as well. There have been some good moments that have been lost forever. :'(
XD hahahaba


----------



## MidnightPicnic

yup! Excuse the bokeh and filter, it's off my kawaii-fied IG. I was hungover and enjoying a residual drunkness that morning, a time when I still had white hair. It was a funny night. So much so, I think I nearly laughed myself off the roof! ☺


----------



## Bassmasterzac

I'm resurrecting this thread because it's awesome. This pic is a blast from the past. Don't drink and drive down mountain trails in the rain y'all. This was not my doing, but I was the instigator and I had to pull a Dukes of Hazzard out the window. Also, it doesn't look like it in the pic, but it is actually a 100 foot steep slope to death row. :laughing:


----------



## AesSidhe

OMG @MidnightPicnic, you're SUPER BEAUTIFUL AND CUTE, now you gave me a girl crush ... (sorry for the awkwardness, but if it's the truth, it has to be said xDDD)

@Bassmasterzac: LOL a a 100 foot steep slope to death row. Lucky you DD

I don't have drunk pictures that are as cool as you guys, but this one is of a few months back, on a night out with some of my (Thai) friends in Bangkok ^^


----------



## Bassmasterzac

AesSidhe said:


> OMG @MidnightPicnic, you're SUPER BEAUTIFUL AND CUTE, now you gave me a girl crush ... (sorry for the awkwardness, but if it's the truth, it has to be said xDDD)
> 
> @Bassmasterzac: LOL a a 100 foot steep slope to death row. Lucky you DD
> 
> I don't have drunk pictures that are as cool as you guys, but this one is of a few months back, on a night out with some of my (Thai) friends in Bangkok ^^
> 
> View attachment 243170


Bangkok! Awesome!


----------



## AesSidhe

Bassmasterzac said:


> Bangkok! Awesome!


Uh huh, I currently work in the North of Thailand ^^

To bad I don't have any picture of my favorite gay bar in Bangkok: Soy 2. It's AMAZING. I'm really happy my Thai friends dragged me there one day. When I'm in Soy 2, I don't seem 'I' (introvert) AT ALL xDDD


----------



## Jebediah

FakeLefty said:


> I was quite drunk on Friday, pretty much wobbling back to my room. No one bothered to take a photo though. XD


DRUNK SELFIES ALL UP IN THIS BITCH!!! :tongue:


----------



## Vaan

This is last night and this morning. They show us after about 20 and 30 drinks and thismorning after god knows how many. $600 worth of drinks last night D:


----------



## AdroElectro

I took this one on New Years Eve.


----------



## cinnabun

*Warning: Extreme drunk inside. Enter at your own risk:ninja:.
*

* *




























































Actually, I look pretty sober in most of these, except the one where I'm making-out with a cake, and look like I'm gonna fight the camera XD. Honestly though, I am pretty gone, I'm just mastered how to look cute while being raw as fuck:ninja:.


----------



## Sygma

AdroElectro said:


> I took this one on New Years Eve.
> View attachment 288714


you look like a happy vampire


----------



## December Flower

rum and coke!


----------



## myGTI

all of us here are pretty tanked








buzzed bowling








Barely remember this one


----------



## Vaan

We got tanked and wrecked our mates room, this is how he found me XD.


----------



## dwelfusius

I'm the smallest googly eye human


----------



## kittenbells

I was eating pizza....
Snapchatted it to my friend's little sister saying don't drink you will end up like this.....


----------



## zanah0dia

(we found out the zoo sells hot chocolate with kahlua if you ask, AND found the cafe with the baristas who will give you extra)


----------



## dwelfusius

AdroElectro said:


> I took this one on New Years Eve.
> View attachment 288714


You look like my friend Steve.


----------



## Laze

Old video but the general gist of a lads night out between bars. I'm the one filming.


----------



## ficsci

From last month. I was most definitely shitfaced.


----------



## lunagattina

ficsci said:


> From last month. I was most definitely shitfaced.
> 
> View attachment 308113
> 
> 
> View attachment 308121


You look pretty even when drunk!


----------



## Real Observer

Found one (don't even ask :-D )








This is during acid trip, not sure if it counts.


----------



## Macona

We should bring this thread back 



























My tongue's a funny colour because of all the shots we had


----------



## Maiko_Hima

Hm..NT?


----------



## peter pettishrooms

The Asian glow is fucking real. 








Drunk eevee I choose you.


----------



## Real Observer

acidicwithpanic said:


> The Asian glow is fucking real.
> View attachment 428122
> 
> 
> Drunk eevee I choose you.
> View attachment 428130
> 
> 
> View attachment 428138


Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is asian glow? Is that the look of utter indifference you have on the first pic?


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Real Observer said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is asian glow? Is that the look of utter indifference you have on the first pic?


Red face. It doesn't look too bad in that pic because of the lighting, but my face was red after losing at beer pong against my brother. And I usually get red-faced quickly after two or three drinks.


----------



## Real Observer

acidicwithpanic said:


> Red face. It doesn't look too bad in that pic because of the lighting, but my face was red after losing at beer pong against my brother. And I usually get red-faced quickly after two or three drinks.


Female asian doing beer pong? Did you have deathwish? :laughing:


----------

